# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  My toad just ate a stink bug, is she going to be okay?

## Dunian

One crawled in her cage and I didn't see it until the moment right when she ate it. I decided to look it up and various sites say they can cause sickness. I just lost one toad to old age and I really am worried this could harm her. What should I do? What are the chances one stink bug will hurt her?

Please help!

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_wow thats odd u caught it as soon as it happened. im sorry im not sure what advice to giv this is a new scenario for me. what kind of toads do u keep?_

----------


## Dunian

Our house is just infested with stink bugs, it's crazy.

I had two American toads but my one girl passed away two days ago from old age. Now I just have my little one.

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_Well cumulatively iv kept 7 american toads, they ate pretty much everything without a hickup. Except for my smallest guy, he ate a mealworm + subsequently died the following day. I wish we had more knowledge about stinkbugs but as u know theyr sort of a new phenomenon in the states. I used to work at a wharehouse last year and there was 2 things that place was infested with: american toads + stinkbugs, and i never came across a dead american toad out of the 20 months that i worked there. I dont mean to make promises because i honestly dont know, amphibians are fragile creatures. But i do know american toads are on the more hardy side of the scale, so i want to say that your little guy should be ok. Just keep monitoring his/her behavior_

----------


## Dunian

Awh toads are the best, aren't they?  :Smile: 

I'm hoping she'll be alright. The general consensus I've received from different people is that she will more than likely be okay and just to make sure it doesn't happen again. I've been spraying her down with water to hopefully help the digestion some. It's the only thing I can think of.

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_ha they really are, they were my first amphibian pets so i hav a soft spot for them. Yea ur doin the right thing by misting the litle girl, i mean the stinkbug is already working through the toads digestive system so if it was really serious u might have seen the effects by now but shes not out of the woods until she passes that pesty insect. I wish you the best of luck + really feel that she'll make it out ok, just try to prevent those stinks from gettin into ur cage for the future._

----------


## Dunian

Will do and thanks for all your help!

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_no problem, im here to learn + help_

----------


## sshuman

Been feeding my toads stink bugs for 2 hrs with no I'll effects. I also told their herp vet too. I'm more concerned about not knowing the nutritional  ale of them. I powder them with calcium just like I do their other food.

----------

